# Borders referred to ERI - Starting or Recently started IVF Treatment



## MrsWakey269 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi 
I'm wondering if there is anyone in the borders area (BGH) recently referred up to the ERI to being IVF treatment.  DH has low sperm count and i have a narrow fallopian tube on the right side which was found during an internal scan with the dye.  We have our first visit to the Assisted Conception Unit on the 2nd June and I'm really nervous and all the forms are very daunting and wondered if anyone had any advice or information on what to expect when we get there

Hope to hear from someone soon 

Thanks 

Wakey xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi. I'm not from the borders but I am at the ERI. Sounds like this is your initial assisted conception consultation. Since you've had all your investigations it's pretty much a form filling, box tickking affair. You'll be told how long the wait is, not sure how u will be treated as NHS borders so u might not even have a wait to start!  The ERI is a busy clinic, some of the staff are a bit 'meh', some are lovely. As your NHS you need to ensure u meet all of the criteria before u can begin, ie bmi, smoking (which they actually do a breathalyser type thing on u and ur partner!) alcohol, other kids etc. 

If u have any other ERI questions give me a pm is u want.


----------



## Florida (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently having treatment at ERI. I am currently on day 5 of Stimms. Today I also started a 2nd injection of Buserilin. Prior to this I was down regulating for 3 months in order to shrink 2 fibroids.  They have got smaller so I was advised that I was ready to commence treatment. I'm having ICSI due to lower than average sperm count. 

I have had a great experience so far. All the docs and nurses have been lovely. I'm back up tomorrow for a progress scan and again on Friday. Fingers crossed I will be in for egg collection early next week.

I've been signed off work for the past 3 weeks as being down regulated for 3 months really took its toll. I've just been signed off for a further 4 weeks. I was an emotional wreck and I felt really low on the drugs. I was also quite ill when I started the Stimms.  I had a migraine for 24 hours, really bad back ache and nausea. This is the first day I've felt ok. I guess my body was just adjusting to the drugs.  The injections are ok. I struggled the first day but now feel like a pro! They don't hurt just slightly uncomfortable.

I'm praying this works first time as this has been tougher than I expected.  Glad Ive not had to deal with work for this whole cycle. Hope all goes well for you too.  You'll have lots of forms to complete, bloods etc but once you get going it all happens so fast.


----------



## MrsWakey269 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Florida

We had a fab first appointment and feel so much better and ready to go and get on with our treatment now.  We are back on 17th July to results of blood tests for my AMH levels and then they will decide the best course of action as DH is to provide a sample and they are going to test his sperm that day too before they decide if we are IVF or ICSI.  I'm feeling much more confident and relaxed knowing that things are on the move now and we have been told we will start officially in September.  I'm nervous about the injections as I'm not a fan of needles and just hope i can do it otherwise ill be recruiting my DH to inject me  

Sounds like you have had a rough time of it 2 begin with and i hope things get easier for you 


xx


----------



## xxFloridaxx (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, glad to hear your first appointment went well.  I've always had a good experience at ERI.  I travel through there from Ayrshire which is 2 hours each way.  September won't be long in coming round and once you start it will be all systems go! Really enjoy your last couple of months and don't worry the injections are fine.  Its a small needle and I've not had any pain or bruises even after 2 weeks of them.

I was up today for my final scan and to pick up my trigger shot.  I've got about 16 or 17 follicles and feeling quite bloated.  No pain or anything just aware that there is something going on down there lol.  Final day of stimms tomorrow morning then the trigger shot at 10pm tomorrow night.  Egg retrieval is on Monday morning.  My transfer will be Wednesday or Saturday.  Saturday happens to be my 30th birthday so hoping that its a sign! I have a submucosal fibroid so I'm really worried that its not going to work. Fingers crossed there's plenty of room in there.

Good luck when you start xx


----------

